# Pb drivers Scanner canon Canoscan 3200 F



## j34b (23 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci pour connecter mon scanner Canon Canoscan 3200 F sur mon Mac (système d'exploitation Mac OS X le plus récent).

Quand je vais sur le site Internet de Canon et que je télécharge le Scangear adapté à mon OS et qu'ensuite je double clique sur la pièce compressée pour débuter l'installation, il m'ouvre une fenêtre avec uniquement du texte à l'intérieur (code ASCII ou autre). Mais aucune installation ne se lance...

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée de ce qui se passe ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2009)

Chez Canon Europe ? Je vais voir et je reviens. 

Il n'y a rien pour Leopard et ce scanner chez Canon et pour cause, il n'est pas officiellement supporté par Canon pour cette version d'OS X. Il est remplacé dans la gamme par le 4400 F.

De plus, il ne propose que d'ancien pilotes PPC, impropres à un Mac Intel. Les logiciels proposés au téléchargement, et qui concernent au mieux Mac OS X 10.3 (Panther), sont datés de 2002, 2003 et 2005 au plus. Même constatation sur le site de Canon USA.


----------



## j34b (24 Mai 2009)

Merci Moonwalker pour ta réponse très documentée et tes recherches.

A la lecture de ton message, je comprends que je ne pourrai jamais connecter mon scanner à mon Mac... Je n'ai plus qu'à changer de scanner mais je ne reprendrai peut-être pas un Canon car la compatibilité avec Apple n'est pas bonne (pour info, j'ai aussi un PC et Canon a bien développé des drivers pour Vista... Pourquoi pas pour le dernier OS d'Apple ?)

Encore merci !


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mai 2009)

j34b a dit:


> Merci Moonwalker pour ta réponse très documentée et tes recherches.
> 
> A la lecture de ton message, je comprends que je ne pourrai jamais connecter mon scanner à mon Mac... Je n'ai plus qu'à changer de scanner mais je ne reprendrai peut-être pas un Canon car la compatibilité avec Apple n'est pas bonne (pour info, j'ai aussi un PC et Canon a bien développé des drivers pour Vista... Pourquoi pas pour le dernier OS d'Apple ?)
> 
> Encore merci !



La compatibilité est aujourd'hui très bonne pour les modèles en vente. Malheureusement, cette politique est commune à tous les constructeurs, Canon ne fait pas exception, HP et Epson limitent aussi dans le temps le support logiciel de leurs modèles. Ce sont des fabricants de hardware et pas de software. Ils assurent le fonctionnement avec ta configuration de départ, suivent un temps gracieusement les évolutions technologiques au nom d'une politique commerciale bien pensée, mais tout à une fin.

Le problème est aussi que Mac OS X a beaucoup évolué ces dernières années ; MacOS 9, Mac OS X PPC, Mac OS X Intel, soit trois architecture différentes. Parfois, Apple change son fusil d'épaule. C'est le cas pour la numérisation entre 10.4 et 10.5 qui ne repose plus sur les mêmes éléments logiciels du système. Les logiciels plus anciens se retrouvent définitivement hors service.

Sur le fait que ces mêmes modèles aient bénéficié d'un support pour Vista ? La loi du marché. Mac OS X c'est au mieux 5% des ordinateurs portables dans le monde. Sur ce nombre, combien ont achetés ce scanner ?

Canon a choisi de ne supporter que les scanners suivants sur Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard :

CanoScan 4400F, 5600F, 8400F, 8800F et 9950F
LIDE 25, 35, 60, 70, 90, 100 et 200.
LIDE 500F et 600F.

Ce ne sont là que les modèles d'avant 2007, tout appareil sorti après Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard (octobre 2007) est compatible.

Pour certains modèles anciens on peut utiliser le logiciel payant VueScan de Hamrick Software.

Tu peux te consoler en remarquant qu'il y a toujours possibilité revendre ce scanner à un piciste, puisque la compatibilité lui est assurée, et en acquérir un plus moderne (la numérisation a fait quelques progrès ces dernières années).


----------



## ziboul (29 Mai 2009)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai un canoscan 3200f qui fonctionne presque parfaitement sur os x 10.5 

logiciel installé canoscan toolbox 4.5.0.2 (en anglais).

lorsque je lance l'application canon avec l'option "use the driver scanner..." il me fait une erreur. En désactivant l'option le scan fonctionne.

Astuce : définir une application associée au scan. Pour moi le scan s'ouvre très bien dans GIMP 2.6 par exemple.

ps : je peux scanner directement depuis Elements 4 qui reconnait le 3200F et lance le scangear cs, pilote du scanner ...


En bref, ne jette pas ton scanner mais prepares toi à quelques minutes de manip.

bon courage

ziboul


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2009)

Question : quelle est ta machine ? PPC ou Intel ?


----------



## ziboul (29 Mai 2009)

intel


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2009)

ziboul a dit:


> intel



Effectivement, j'avais mal vu, sur Canon USA la Toolbox est déclarée UB au moment où on la télécharge.

Mais comment fais-tu pour le pilote ScanGear CS ? Parce que si Photoshop 4 est PPC et peu s'en accommoder via Rosetta, il convient normalement d'effectuer une manipulation au niveau de GIMP 2.6.6 pour passer par ses binaires PPC).


----------



## ziboul (29 Mai 2009)

je ne parlais pas de photoshop mais de Adobe photoshop elements 4.

pour scangear j'ai du le DL en même temps que toolbox ..

 précision : sur GIMP 226, le scanner n'apparaît pas ; en revanche à partir de toobbox on peut l'envoyer vers GIMP.

A plus


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2009)

ziboul a dit:


> je ne parlais pas de photoshop mais de Adobe photoshop elements 4.
> 
> pour scangear j'ai du le DL en même temps que toolbox ..
> 
> ...



J'avais compris pour PSE4, c'est mon clavier qui avait fourché. PSE4 est un logiciel PPC qui fonctionne via Rosetta. Il n'a donc aucun problème à voir le pilote. Mais GIMP 2.6.6 c'est de l'UB, donc il cherche un pilote Intel sur une machine Intel, à moins de lui indiquer clairement de faire autrement.


----------



## ziboul (29 Mai 2009)

euh ... PSE4 pour moi se lance sans x11 mais je crois que tu as raison. Dans tous les cas ça marche.

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-22728-adobe-lance-photoshop-elements-4-0.html


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2009)

ziboul a dit:


> euh ... PSE4 pour moi se lance sans x11 mais je crois que tu as raison. Dans tous les cas ça marche.
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/actualite-22728-adobe-lance-photoshop-elements-4-0.html



Rosetta ce n'est pas X11. Rosetta est le traducteur invisible du système qui permet aux machines Intel de faire tourner les logiciels PPC. Mais pour qu'un plug-in ou un pilote PPC puisse fonctionner avec une application UB (Intel et PPC), il faut activer chez celle-ci la fonction "Ouvrir avec Rosetta".

Le détail de ta solution m'intéresse parce qu'elle a déjà été évoquée pour d'autres modèles Canon, mais hormis la personne qui la conseillait, les autres ne sont pas arrivé à la mettre en oeuvre.


----------

